# Amazon doesn't archive threads: the Medge kolors are gone... :-(



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Reading the vocabulary thread made me think of the M-edge thread we had going at Amazon in the summer. Patrizia started it with "I just received my Medge cover and it is worth every dime!!!" and from there, we got off on designing new kovers and giving them all very klever kolor names.  I just went to look for it (and copy the names here) and to my dismay...it's gone! Nothing is saved beyond 27 days. Sigh...

Maybe we can recreate the kolors...I remember a bunch of them:

The four original kovers that Medge actually had:

klaret (red)
koal (black)
karamel (saddle)
kream (cream)

Then we got kreative:

kiwi (light green)
kelly (bright green)
kamoflage
kassis (purple)
kurrant (very dark purple)
kabernet (very dark red/purple)
kantalope (orange)
kloud (white)


We had some patterns:

kurrency (international money pattern)
kow (black and white spots)
kaleidoscope (fireworks)


We had the animal collection:

katmandu (leopard spots or maybe tiger stripes?)
kougar

Anyone else remember some of the others?

L


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Oh wow! I didn't realize that about Amazon's boards. I guess it's meant for drop-by, on the fly discussions. 

Everything we post here is carved in granite.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Oops BJ, you better be careful, carved in granite!  

Linda


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

I remember that.

Kobalt - Dark Blue
Kumquat - Orange
Kornflower - Light Blue

I'll see if I remember more.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

I found part of it!  Here they are:

Klaret (deep red)
Koncord (lighter purple)
Kurrant (deeper purple)
Kassis (very deep purple)
Krimson (brighter red)
Kocoa (brown)
Karamel (saddle brown)
Kamel (taupe brown)
Koal (black)
Kelly (green)
Kamouflage (olive green)
Kiwi (bright green)
Kream (off white)
Kloud (pure white)
Kantaloupe (orange)
Kornflower (light blue)
Kobalt (deep blue)
Koin (silver metallic)
Kopper (copper metallic)
Kroesus (gold metallic)
Kiss (hot pink)
Kornsilk (yellow)
Koala (grey) - also for inner lining of all covers
Kucumber (hunter green)
Kokonut - (creamy white)

Krystal Kollection (jeweled):
Karat Krystal (diamond)
Klaret Krystal (ruby)
Kobalt Krystal (sapphire)
Koal Krystal (onyx)
Kelly Krystal (emerald)

Kipling Kollection:
Kenya (zebra print)
Kat (tiger stripes)
Karnivore (leopard print)
Kathmandu (tiger print)

Kollage Kollection:
Kurrency (world money print)
Kaleidoscope (rainbow swirl print)
Kow (black & white cow print)
Kandy Kane (red & white stripes)
Kracker (fireworks)
Konstitution (red, white, & blue stars & stripes)
Kosmic (suns & moons)
Konstellation (stars on night sky)
Kovert (retro Spy vs. Spy from MAD)
Kolors (flags of the world)
Kartoon (Komic Kollage)
Klavier (musical notes)
Klover (shamrock print)
Kolumn (newspaper print) 
Khristmas -- xmas tree on Klaret background 
Kids-stick figure kids that supports an educational cause
Kandy-mixed hard kandy
Khocolate-our favorite Kandy bars
Klip Klop-horses
Khips and Kards-poker hands
Krush-dark orange to match my LG phone
Klock-beautiful time pieces


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Oh Gables, wonderful, you found it! Thanks so much.

Now the kreative photoshoppers need to get to work and actually kreate images, since we can post pictures here!

L


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

You might try one of the fancy Google searches on Amazon (in case Gables Girl didn't get them all); somebody just somehow found and resurrected a year-old thread in that main forum yesterday or today, so they're there....just not easy to get to.


----------



## MikeD (Nov 5, 2008)

Steph H said:


> You might try one of the fancy Google searches on Amazon (in case Gables Girl didn't get them all); somebody just somehow found and resurrected a year-old thread in that main forum yesterday or today, so they're there....just not easy to get to.


Correct. 

Here is a link to the original thread:
http://www.amazon.com/Medge-Kindle-Kolors-group-effort/forum/FxBVKST06PWP9B/Tx2Z43S1HYWOUFI/1?_encoding=UTF8&asin=B000FI73MA


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Reading the vocabulary thread made me think of the M-edge thread we had going at Amazon in the summer. Patrizia started it with "I just received my Medge cover and it is worth every dime!!!" and from there, we got off on designing new kovers and giving them all very klever kolor names. I just went to look for it (and copy the names here) and to my dismay...it's gone! Nothing is saved beyond 27 days. Sigh...
> 
> Maybe we can recreate the kolors...I remember a bunch of them:
> 
> ...


Leslie, I know this is an old post but I just discovered it. Did you ever get the original list? I saved it (as I was kind of the recording secretary for the Kindle Klub  ) I could post it here if you want but I don't want to be repetitive. Let me know.


----------



## Jill75 (Mar 19, 2009)

They really have some weird but creative way of putting the words or describing the colors there. Thanks for finding the lists!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

DD said:


> Leslie, I know this is an old post but I just discovered it. Did you ever get the original list? I saved it (as I was kind of the recording secretary for the Kindle Klub  ) I could post it here if you want but I don't want to be repetitive. Let me know.


Sure! I love that list. It always gives me a laugh. Do you have kolors that Gables Girl missed in her post (see further down in this same thread)?

L


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Sure! I love that list. It always gives me a laugh. Do you have kolors that Gables Girl missed in her post (see further down in this same thread)?
> 
> L


The "official" list has only a few more than the last one Gables Girl posted (Karrot, Krush, Kumquat). A few have actually been included in M-edge's line-up (Kiss, Kurrant, Kiwi). Of course theirs are called Fuchsia, Purple, Jade Green. I wonder if they saw our list?

Here it is:

Here is the latest dream Kindle Kolor list as of 4/16/09
(last update: 7/05/0:

Klaret (deep red)
Koncord (lighter purple)
Kurrant (deeper purple)
Kassis (very deep purple)
Krimson (brighter red)
Kocoa (brown)
Karamel (saddle brown)
Kamel (taupe brown)
Koal (black)
Kelly (green)
Kamouflage (olive green)
Kiwi (bright green)
Kream (off white)
Kloud (pure white)
Kantaloupe (light orange)
Karrot (bright orange)
Krush (dark orange)
Kumquat (yet another shade of orange!)
Kornflower (light blue)
Kobalt (deep blue)
Koin (silver metallic)
Kopper (copper metallic)
Kroesus (gold metallic)
Kiss (hot pink)
Kornsilk (yellow)
Koala (grey) - also for inner lining of all covers
Kucumber (hunter green)
Khristmas (Khristmas tree on Klaret background)
Kocoanut (same color as Kindl)

Krystal Kollection (jeweled):
Karat Krystal (diamond)
Klaret Krystal (ruby)
Kobalt Krystal (sapphire)
Koal Krystal (onyx)
Kelly Krystal (emerald)

Kipling Kollection:
Kenya (zebra print)
Kat (tiger stripes)
Karnivore (leopard print)
Kathmandu (tiger print)

Kollage Kollection:
Kurrency (world money print)
Kaleidoscope (rainbow swirl print)
Kow (black & white cow print)
Kandy Kane (red & white stripes)
Kracker (fireworks)
Konstitution (red, white, & blue stars & stripes)
Kosmic (suns & moons)
Konstellation (stars on night sky)
Kovert (retro Spy vs. Spy from MAD)
Kolors (flags of the world)
Kartoon (Komic Kollage)
Klavier (musical notes)
Klover (shamrock print)
Kolumn (newspaper print)
Kids (stick figure kids that supports an educational cause)
Kandy (mixed hard kandy)
Khocolate (our favorite Kandy bars)
Klip Klop (horses)
Khips and Kards (poker hands)
Klock (beautiful time pieces)

Humbly submitted by DD, Keeper of the Kindle Kolors.


----------

